# My new CRS from kangshiang



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Got them last week.........they were pale when they arrived but colored up very quickly.

They are getting along great with my cherries as you can see.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are really nice shrimp.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

What grade are these?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not totally up on the grading system yet but from what kang says these are S+ Grade formally known as SS grade.

Here is his FS thread if you're interested.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/for-sale-or-trade/36269-fs-crs-for-sale.html


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking good Brian. If you get these beauties to breed, you should shoot me a PM. I want to buy some but shipping gets very expensive, and you and I both know that RI is a very small state. You cant be far away from me, a generic google maps search says your about 50 miles away. 

Great shrimp!


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice shrimps you got there. Congratulations!

I like particularly the first ahd third pic where you can see a nice tigertooth. Got to love those features!

Maybe I will give Mr Shawn a call. Don´t know if he ships outside the US but, with that quality, I just got to ask.

Regards,
André


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I would not consider the 2nd, 3rd, and 5th shot even a S grade. The whites may increase more, as they still may be stressed. However as of right now even though they may have a V-band the white is too diffuse to be considered anything more than an A grade.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like the white band didn't come back very well.
Just wonder your water parameters......


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice Shrimp!

I am thinking of making a purchase for some now too.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

kangshiang said:


> Looks like the white band didn't come back very well.
> Just wonder your water parameters......


GH:5
KH:4
PH: 7.2


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brian,

Lower your pH a little bit more until it reaches around 6.50 to 6.80. If possible, lower your GH and kH as well just by 1 or 2 if possible. So basically carry out a large water change (around 40% to 60%) to accomplish that. Do you use tap water or RO water? Then you should be able to see the white color brighten up a lot more. 

What is your other water parameters as well (nitrate, ammonia, temperature, and do you dose your tank fertilizer)? 

In addition, base on your last picture, it seems to show that only 1 CRS comes to the pellet during feeding times instead of the whole bunch of CRS. That could be an early indication your water parameters are not perfect for them. Red cherry shrimps are super hardy and less sensitive compare to higher grade CRS so therefore they can tolerate and will still feed. CRS will barely feed if water parameters are not to their needs since I have experienced that before. CRS will feed like crazy if water parameters are in the perfect settings of what they like.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Totally agree with Kenshin. Lower your PH and check other parameters.
If your water is great, this is what going to happen when you feed them.


----------

